# Super Blue Auratus Blowing up like Balloon



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

lOOKING FOR SOME SUGGESTIONS.I have a Super Blue Female Auratus that has become extremely fat. At first I thought she was gravid, now I think she may have some kind of glandular problem. This all happened in a 1 month span. None of her tankmates are experiencing this or any other issues.
And when I say fat , its her whole body includung her throat to her rump.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do a search for 'bloating' in this section. I'm not an expert in frog health but I recall seeing quite a few discussions on this. From what I've read, it sounds like bloating is a symptom and could be related to many issues. 

I wish I knew more about it so I could help you out. Can you post a pic of her?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Pics would definitely be helpful!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I had this happen with a blue auratus. Don't think it's species specific but coincidental. It may be kidney failure in which it can't pass liquids. There have been other posts on this. Try searching the board or do a google search and that may better help you find the thread hear on DB. What ever it is or was in my frog I never figured out how to cure it. THis can happen in fish too. It could also be some kind of bacterial infection in the gut. Wish I had more answers/help for you. Hopefully someone else will


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

Update:

She is still alive and bigger than ever. It seems that she is holding liquid and probably has an elimination problem. I probably should cull her but I do not ahve the heart, plus if I feed her she readily eats. 
I have researched and it seems their is no viable cure, its just wait and see now.


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a tiger salamander with this issue. It lived for years, probably only 25% of its potential lifespan, though.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

captreedean said:


> Update:
> 
> She is still alive and bigger than ever. It seems that she is holding liquid and probably has an elimination problem. I probably should cull her but I do not ahve the heart, plus if I feed her she readily eats.
> I have researched and it seems their is no viable cure, its just wait and see now.


Your best bet is to get your collection tested every 4-5 months for parasites, amoebas and coccidia by a vet experienced in viewing frog fecals. These issues may cause the bloat, which is a symptom of some sort of underlying health issue, often infection.


----------

